# Opera Lovers



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are an opera lover - by your own definition, I trust you on this - I'm wondering: do you listen to non-opera at all?

I don't. Not at all.

I went through a bunch of CDs I had left over from my pre-opera days, a few weeks ago, and listened to them and thought "eh". These are CDs that had meant an awful lot to me at one time. Like Proust's madeleine (sp?), each of them brought back - or used to bring back - memories of a certain time and place. The San Francisco Saxophone Quartet - my first visit to San Francisco. The Bach Cantatas - my later years in Spokane. Henryk Szeryng and the Bach violin concertos - a job I used to have, almost under the Bay Bridge in San Francisco. Et cetera et cetera et cetera.

Well, they mean nothing to me now. And the CDs I do listen to - the opera - doesn't do anything like the same job of calling forth memories of when I first had the music and listened to it daily or three times a day. It's as though the music I listen to now is linked to a whole different part of my hippocampus (ns?) than the music I used to listen to. Am I really a completely different person? It seems unlikely. 

But please, tell me about your non-opera music habits, if you consider yourself an opera lover.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

PS - I was at the San Francisco Gay Pride celebration, standing right in front of the stage, vibrating like a tuning fork to the Mother Ship beat they had going, and was barely tapping my toes. And thinking, gosh, if only I had a microphone and the words to Je Crois Entendre Encore.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> PS - I was at the San Francisco Gay Pride celebration, standing right in front of the stage, *vibrating like a tuning fork to the Mother Ship beat they had going,* and was barely tapping my toes. And thinking, gosh, if only I had a microphone and the words to Je Crois Entendre Encore.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> But please, tell me about your non-opera music habits, if you consider yourself an opera lover.


The last piece of non-opera music I listened to was John Adams's _On the Transmigration of Souls_ a few days ago. I generally stick with classical music although I float in the spectrum between medieval and 21st century classical, most recently on the near end.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I started off at about 13 listening to classical music, discovered opera in my twenties and for a long time listened to both and collected a lot of non-opera CDs. Never really listened to anything else much, although I've always liked Latin American music (and Freddie Mercury, go figure, must be something to do with my obsession with countertenors and haut-contres.). Nowadays I'm aware that I have so many gaps in my knowledge of opera that when I have time to listen I focus entirely on operatic CDs. All those classical CDs are sitting in drawers felling neglected.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I listen to much more than opera. I also attend concerts where symphonies, solo recitals, chamber music, lieder recitals are performed. The repertoire is huge... Some of my fav composers in the instrumental music are JS Bach, Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven.

A niche in my musical preferences is piano music. I am particularly fond of Chopin's and Schubert's solo piano music.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I've *this beauty* in between _Un pensiero nemico di pace_ and _Va, l'error mio palesa_ on my phone - somehow I feel it fits right in :lol: I also make frequent incursions to the Main forum on this site to listen to instrumental classical music previously unknown to me. I've always been a voracious consumer of music, regardless of genre. In fact, every time a new genre is "unlocked" I feel exhilarated, as if I've gained access to a new delicious cuisine (I'm the same with actual food, btw). Sometimes I want something sweet, sometimes something bitter and so on. There is some music I've gone off, though, both classical and popular.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Above all, opera, fado and sacred music is my passion. But, i must confess, opera is the first. I've became obsessed with opera to such a degree that i'm even interested in the personal lives of composeres, librettists, singers, etc.

What music is, opera and sacred music are the Everest Mountain. The rest is below them.

However that does not mean that i only listen to opera. In fact, i think most of us started to listen to pop rock as when we were kids. Elvis, Johnny Cash, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Beatles, Queen, etc. are the ones i listen the most, in pop rock. When i was younger i enjoyed listen to some metal, but nowadays it's just to much noise for me.

I enjoy jazz very much also. Duke Ellington, Cole Porter, Miles Davies and anything sung by Ella Fritzgerald is something i listen very often.

I listen a lot to other genres from other nationalities. Chanson française (One of my definite idols is Jacques Brel), Neapolitan, Flamenco (specially Paco de Lucia), Tango, Bossa Nova, Chorinhos, MPB (Brazilian Popular Music), Malaguenas, Country music are genres that i listen frequently.

My other passion is Fado, it's portuguese folk music. The only time i considered seriously in becoming a musician was when i though about play Fado as a profession.

But opera is opera. I can listen to anything (except hip-hop, etc.), but opera is the love of my life. Although i understand why people cannot feel opera as the way i feel, i cannot think of myself without it.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> The last piece of non-opera music I listened to was John Adams's _On the Transmigration of Souls_ a few days ago. I generally stick with classical music although I float in the spectrum between medieval and 21st century classical, most recently on the near end.


So you actually listen to non-opera fairly frequently then, maybe in a fifty-fifty ratio to opera?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I started off at about 13 listening to classical music, discovered opera in my twenties and for a long time listened to both and collected a lot of non-opera CDs. Never really listened to anything else much, although I've always liked Latin American music (and Freddie Mercury, go figure, must be something to do with my obsession with countertenors and haut-contres.). Nowadays I'm aware that I have so many gaps in my knowledge of opera that when I have time to listen I focus entirely on operatic CDs. All those classical CDs are sitting in drawers felling neglected.


I wouldn't have predicted that for you ... I thought you would be one that listens to a lot of other stuff too. Well, opera is another world, and not a small one!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dongiovanni said:


> I listen to much more than opera. I also attend concerts where symphonies, solo recitals, chamber music, lieder recitals are performed. The repertoire is huge... Some of my fav composers in the instrumental music are JS Bach, Mozart, Schubert, Beethoven.
> 
> A niche in my musical preferences is piano music. I am particularly fond of Chopin's and Schubert's solo piano music.


Sounds like you have a great time, exploring all your musical potential!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> So you actually listen to non-opera fairly frequently then, maybe in a fifty-fifty ratio to opera?


maybe a 20:80 ratio--operas are long :lol:. Often, I will listen to classical music in the car if I don't have a CD with me _(I don't have satellite radio)_. But in these cases, the classical that is served up is mainstream classical--concertos, symphonies, etc. This may change in the not distant future as I intend to get an iPhone at some point _(I am still among the unwashed with a Blackberry)_ and will then get an iPhone adapter for the car stereo. Then I'll probably listen to a lot of Met productions and other operatic music via _Spotify_, _Naxos Music Library_, _Medici.TV_, and _Met Opera on Demand_, all of which I have ongoing subscriptions to and all of which could use a little more use. After this happens, the ratio is likely to drop to 15:85 or 10:90...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I am certainly an opera lover. I'm currently sitting on some 200 opera recordings that I have yet to listen to... on top of what I already have and have heard. Still... I listen to a wide range of music beyond opera: everything from Medieval chant, through symphonies, concertos, solo instrumental work, chamber work, and choral pieces on to jazz, blues, bluegrass, and even some pop and rock.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> I've *this beauty* in between _Un pensiero nemico di pace_ and _Va, l'error mio palesa_ on my phone - somehow I feel it fits right in :lol: I also make frequent incursions to the Main forum on this site to listen to instrumental classical music previously unknown to me. I've always been a voracious consumer of music, regardless of genre. In fact, every time a new genre is "unlocked" I feel exhilarated, as if I've gained access to a new delicious cuisine (I'm the same with actual food, btw). Sometimes I want something sweet, sometimes something bitter and so on. There is some music I've gone off, though, both classical and popular.


A music adventurer! You do make it sound like fun ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

dionisio said:


> Above all, opera, fado and sacred music is my passion. But, i must confess, opera is the first. ... Although i understand why people cannot feel opera as the way i feel, i cannot think of myself without it.


Well said. That's how I feel too. Although you seem to enjoy much more also! I have Ella Fitzgerald in the CDs I don't listen to any more ... gave it a listen a few weeks ago too, and just couldn't get back into it, sadly.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> ... I am still among the unwashed with a Blackberry...


Don't tell anyone, but I myself have yet to purchase a smartphone - I have a little Samsung flip phone! Ah well, perhaps in the future.... but your listening habits are interesting. The range of responses I've got so far just shows how different people are, even in this little world of opera.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I am certainly an opera lover. I'm currently sitting on some 200 opera recordings that I have yet to listen to... on top of what I already have and have heard. Still... I listen to a wide range of music beyond opera: everything from Medieval chant, through symphonies, concertos, solo instrumental work, chamber work, and choral pieces on to jazz, blues, bluegrass, and even some pop and rock.


I suppose if I REALLY want to be surprised, I should ask what other (nonmusical) interests people have, that love opera! I remember sospiro once said it was this or Formula 1, and F1 is expensive ... or something like that ... and katdad said he's an F1 fan too.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> PS - I was at the San Francisco Gay Pride celebration, standing right in front of the stage, vibrating like a tuning fork to the Mother Ship beat they had going, and was barely tapping my toes. And thinking, gosh, if only I had a microphone and the words to Je Crois Entendre Encore.


That's funny - beam me up. I don't go to Gay Pride events in the UK as they p#$s me off (but thats for a different thread).

I listen to a wide range of vocal pieces, opera, sacred, folk, jazz, blues, some modern (I love Muse) - then there is all the non-vocal..............so although I am an opera lover I mix it about depending on my mood.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> *Freddie Mercury*


twas a good singer


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I suppose if I REALLY want to be surprised, I should ask what other (nonmusical) interests people have, that love opera! I remember sospiro once said it was this or Formula 1, and F1 is expensive ... or something like that ... and katdad said he's an F1 fan too.


You might get more than you bargained for :lol:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> I suppose if I REALLY want to be surprised, I should ask what other (nonmusical) interests people have, that love opera! I remember sospiro once said it was this or Formula 1, and F1 is expensive ... or something like that ... and katdad said he's an F1 fan too.


Motorcycling, Proust, and rock climbing--although truth be told it was an hit&run accident while on a sportbike that has precluded me from doing the last of these the past 22 months --and also as a consequence of the same, the first of these is also now proscribed me by the wife . Well, at least Proust and opera are left.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

s much as i love opera, I would never want to limit myself to it . I love all kinds of classical music - orchestral choral masterpieces , chamber music, piano music , whatever .You name it.
Pop and rock I've never found at all interesting , but if other people are fans of it , that's fine with me. 
I'm no snob . But at least I've heard pop and rock - unlike so many fans of these . De gustibus non est disputandum. I also enjoy some of the classic broadway musicals .


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not primarily an opera lover, and it probably takes up about 10% of my music-listening time. I love music in general, and to me opera is just one part of that.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I'm not primarily an opera lover, and it probably takes up about 10% of my music-listening time. I love music in general, and to me opera is just one part of that.


I love music--but the vocal side is most important to me. Never have a narrow outlook drink it all in.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I'm a piano student and so on, but I don't like practicing so much (not at all!!!) so very much of what I play are my own opera transcriptions. I also don't listen to piano music so much compared to symphonic music or opera. I like of course Liszt, Beethoven, Sibelius etc. very much, but I just can't compare it with Wagner. So I'm an opera lover <3


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Motorcycling, Proust, and rock climbing--although truth be told it was an hit&run accident while on a sportbike that has precluded me from doing the last of these the past 22 months --and also as a consequence of the same, the first of these is also now proscribed me by the wife . Well, at least Proust and opera are left.


Oddly enough, not surprising - I can see mixing opera with any of the three of those. Now mixing opera with F1 I think would be difficult- even if you were driving.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

superhorn said:


> s much as i love opera, I would never want to limit myself to it . I love all kinds of classical music - orchestral choral masterpieces , chamber music, piano music , whatever .You name it.
> Pop and rock I've never found at all interesting , but if other people are fans of it , that's fine with me.
> I'm no snob . But at least I've heard pop and rock - unlike so many fans of these . De gustibus non est disputandum. I also enjoy some of the classic broadway musicals .


I see where you're coming from, sure. I don't WANT to limit myself to opera - it's just that nothing else turns my crank any more. I must be getting old!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Zabirilog said:


> Well, I'm a piano student and so on, but I don't like practicing so much (not at all!!!) so very much of what I play are my own opera transcriptions. I also don't listen to piano music so much compared to symphonic music or opera. I like of course Liszt, Beethoven, Sibelius etc. very much, but I just can't compare it with Wagner. So I'm an opera lover <3


That is interesting, indeed. Learning piano by playing your own transcriptions of Wagner. I'm really impressed!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> PS - I was at the San Francisco Gay Pride celebration, standing right in front of the stage, vibrating like a tuning fork to the Mother Ship beat they had going, and was barely tapping my toes. And thinking, gosh, if only I had a microphone and the words to Je Crois Entendre Encore.


Hmm... opera has perhaps layed claim to the majority of my listening time and designated music funds, but hasn't completely displaced other types of music. One thing about opera is, the deeper you delve into it the more rewarding it seems to be; I suspect with thumpa-thumpa bar music, it's just the opposite. It's the modern-day equivalent of the frothy dance music used in opera to portray the superficiality and venality of society at large (Traviata, Rigoletto, Don Giovanni, Rosenkavalier...). OK, maybe I've been watching too much opera too.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> One thing about opera is, the deeper you delve into it the more rewarding it seems to be ...


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Opera a minority of my listening and a more recent endeavor, I have very large music collection now after 40 years of buying, a rough breakdown would be:

rock/metal 50%
classical 35%
opera 15%


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

DarkAngel said:


> Opera a minority of my listening and a more recent endeavor, I have very large music collection now after 40 years of buying, a rough breakdown would be:
> 
> rock/metal 50%
> classical 35%
> opera 15%


If opera is only 15% of your collection I dread to think what your house looks like! Can you get in the door?:lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

opera 25%
classical 40%
jazz 40%
popular 20%
country 20%

I realize that doesn't add up, but I have a very large collection!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

bigshot said:


> opera 25%
> classical 40%
> jazz 40%
> popular 20%
> ...


Yes, it's 45% larger than the usual collection!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

DarkAngel said:


> Opera a minority of my listening and a more recent endeavor, I have very large music collection now after 40 years of buying, a rough breakdown would be:
> 
> rock/metal 50%
> classical 35%
> opera 15%


All right, I'm officially shocked. I was sure you'd be a nothing-but-opera person!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

bigshot said:


> opera 25%
> classical 40%
> jazz 40%
> popular 20%
> ...


Oh no, it adds up - five-eights of the classical is opera, and half of the jazz is country.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Country is a style I just can't get on with, my partner loves it.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

I love opera, but I'm not sure if I'm an "opera lover".

I'm a musical island hopper. I have these really comfortable islands in several musical genres (the major ones are in my profile), sometimes with large seas around them, but with every visit, they grow, like a coral reef. I still feel very much at home on my biggest islands (selected R&B, Vocal Jazz, Pop, Theatrical), but they've become almost stagnant now. My "opera island" is actually quite small at this time, but I spend a lot of "mind time" there; not so much in numbers of works, but in quality.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ebab said:


> I love opera, but I'm not sure if I'm an "opera lover".
> 
> I'm a musical island hopper. I have these really comfortable islands in several musical genres (the major ones are in my profile), sometimes with large seas around them, but with every visit, they grow, like a coral reef. I still feel very much at home on my biggest islands (selected R&B, Vocal Jazz, Pop, Theatrical), but they've become almost stagnant now. My "opera island" is actually quite small at this time, but I spend a lot of "mind time" there; not so much in numbers of works, but in quality.


Well, you spend enough time HERE that I feel certain you're an opera lover. Although there may be other genres you love more!


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> Well, you spend enough time HERE that I feel certain you're an opera lover. Although there may be other genres you love more!


I don't think I love them more. I'm at home with them, I cherish their virtues, I feel familiar with them. At this particular time, opera in general, and Wagner in particular, feels more engrossing, challenging, and exciting.

But I don't think I will ever frown upon the smaller, or more accessible forms of art, when they are done right. Even the ones that "only" have the right (as in my time it was called) groove.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> If you are an opera lover - by your own definition, I trust you on this - I'm wondering: do you listen to non-opera at all?
> 
> I don't. Not at all.
> 
> ...


Well,* by my own definition* I value Vivaldi's _Juditha Triumphans_ as an opera, just as I enjoy Bach's _Matthäus Passion_ as an opera. Yes, I happen to listen to Wagner's operas as if they are symphonies, and to Mahler's symphonies as if they are operas. I feel a spirit dancing in me while listening to Louis Couperin's works for harpsichord and it's a quick step to swing from here into an operatic swing, turning me towards Lully, Rameau or Handel.  So I quess I'm quite happily undefined


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> Well,* by my own definition* I value Vivaldi's _Juditha Triumphans_ as an opera, just as I enjoy Bach's _Matthäus Passion_ as an opera.


Gosh, sorry - that makes no sense to me at all. You listen to this as an opera and that as a symphony, okay - but do you consider yourself an opera lover? And if the answer is an unequivocal yes, how much does opera occupy your listening or watching time?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd definitely be identified as an opera lover first and foremost, but this is supported up by mainstream classical music from all the usuals, not worth elaborating further.

Beyond this, I try to keep up with the more artistic sides of pop/rock/folk, and if there's something good being released, I really want to hear it. (Laura Marling's latest is worth a listen). It's refreshing to follow composers and performers who are actually alive. There are some very nice music festivals around (if you can manage camping), and they're great fun and rather more civilised than many would suppose. Next up for me is the delightful End Of The Road Festival.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Alexander said:


> t's refreshing to follow composers and performers who are actually alive


Fair enough, although most opera performers these days seem to be alive, on the whole.

But you can also follow some living opera composers, like Jake Heggie, Kaija Saariaho, John Adams, Philip Glass, Harrison Birtwistle, George Benjamin and even the up and coming Benjamin Perry, who will probably be alive for quite a few more years as he is presently 13.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I knew I was asking for trouble when I wrote that! But worth it for the clip you posted.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> Fair enough, although most opera performers these days seem to be alive, on the whole


:lol: talk about the phantom of the opera!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I listen to more non-opera classical than actual operas, but this is only because it takes a longer time commitment to sit down and listen to a whole opera. Unless it's a really short one, like A Hand of Bridge by Samuel Barber (9 minutes)! I listen to about 1-2 operas per week, depending on the week.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Celloman said:


> I listen to more non-opera classical than actual operas, but this is only because it takes a longer time commitment to sit down and listen to a whole opera. Unless it's a really short one, like A Hand of Bridge by Samuel Barber (9 minutes)! I listen to about 1-2 operas per week, depending on the week.


Hmm - maybe I should have asked what kind of commitment you make to your listening, too! I frequently just stick the music on and do whatever I was going to do anyway, so it tootles along in the background - it's not really much of a commitment!


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

I came to opera later in life; I was brought up on non-opera, went off it for a long time (got into blues and jazz), then resdiscovered previously uncharted territory such as Bruchner and Mahler. And now opera, but I do listen to both; they both say very different things. I do listen to Wagner more than anything else now, though.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm an opera obsessive & am trying to cram as much opera into my life as I can. No time or inclination for anything else.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Downbeat said:


> I came to opera later in life; I was brought up on non-opera, went off it for a long time (got into blues and jazz), then resdiscovered previously uncharted territory such as Bruchner and Mahler. And now opera, but I do listen to both; they both say very different things. I do listen to Wagner more than anything else now, though.


Aagh! Not another Wagner fan! :lol:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I'm an opera obsessive & am trying to cram as much opera into my life as I can. No time or inclination for anything else.


See, that's how I feel. Fools pay rent; the wise buy opera.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> Aagh! Not another Wagner fan! :lol:


there's opera fans and then there's Wagner fans  the kind that only listen to Wagner, but they are very serious about it! It's kinda funny. I've never met a Mozart fan who only listens to Mozart operas and there's more of them to choose from.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

deggial said:


> there's opera fans and then there's Wagner fans  the kind that only listen to Wagner, but they are very serious about it! It's kinda funny. I've never met a Mozart fan who only listens to Mozart operas and there's more of them to choose from.


Well, there are a number of us who listen to Wagner _and_ Mozart....


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, there are a number of us who listen to Wagner _and_ Mozart....


I was talking about the Wagner only club. I'm aware there are people who enjoy both as well as other composers


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

For myself, I sometimes wonder where all these Wagner fans come from. They're kind of like minions; origin mysterious, possibly mythical; practically indestructible; and almost suspiciously cheerful.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

I am fairly new to the opera music scene.. I saw my first opera 3 years ago and fell in love. I've been steadily listening to classical tho for the last 10 years... I also listen to some bluegrass, country, blues, and classic rock. I really am not a fan of todays pop music or rock.. and I hate rap/hip hop.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

What opera did you see, and where? It's a topic that gets a lot of interest around here, how people came to opera.

As far as rap or hip/hop go, I've heard things I like and things I don't, but nothing compelling.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

It was Falstaff at the Toledo Opera... So far its the only place I have been to of the performances.... But being so close to Chicago, I would like to try there. My ex girlfriend took me. She said I would like it... She was right.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

I like Wagner.. I have a few on blu-ray.. Never seen a live performance of Wagner, but i hope to in the future.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Oo - and I notice the Toledo opera's upcoming production of Faust has sospiro's favorite bass-baritone as Mephistopheles! (She's crazy for Grigory Soloviov)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Oo - and I notice the Toledo opera's upcoming production of Faust has sospiro's favorite bass-baritone as Mephistopheles! (She's crazy for Grigory Soloviov)


 

Oh Greg not you as well. One of my other friends is also trying to persuade me to go.

I am desperately trying to ignore the little voice in my head which is saying that if I don't go I'll regret it for as long as I live.

The other sensible voice is saying the flights alone will be US$1130 .........

(and yes I've already found flights _and_ a hotel _and_ marked which day the booking opens)


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sospiro said:


> (and yes I've already found flights _and_ a hotel _and_ marked which day the booking opens)


haha, you're _so_ going! however, as somebody who's done something surprisingly similar, I agree with the little voice in your head, even in hindsight. You won't regret it even if you go into debt over it (not that I have...). In fact, it might become one of your treasured memories.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

One thing I love about the Toledo Opera is Jennifer Cresswell. Not only has she been in Toledo productions of Don Giovani and Carmen, but she is a product of the Toledo Opera Young Artists Program... She also hosts the Morning and Evening Classics on my classical radio station... She now serves as Artistic Director for the Education and Outreach department and specializes in transforming full-length, classic operas into 40-minute traveling shows for children.. And I think that is fantastic.. Kids need this. Its amazing, breathtaking, and just listening to an aria like "A Song to the Moon" (my personal favorite) by Dvorak will instantly change your mood. Unfortunately, I have never watched a full production of Rusalka , whether it be live on on blu ray, but if I can find a good version.. I will.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh and sospiro, im sure if you look.. you could find cheaper flights.. Like flying into Detroit and driving the next hour.. Usually saves you quite a bit of money..


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jrmcmichael said:


> Oh and sospiro, im sure if you look.. you could find cheaper flights.. Like flying into Detroit and driving the next hour.. Usually saves you quite a bit of money..


Thanks for the tip. At the moment the easiest & quickest is Manchester > Chicago > Toledo. But we shall see.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> haha, you're _so_ going! however, as somebody who's done something surprisingly similar, I agree with the little voice in your head, even in hindsight. You won't regret it even if you go into debt over it (not that I have...). In fact, it might become one of your treasured memories.


I know!! You always regret the things you _don't_ do. And Grigory has been one of my favourite singers for a long time. He's based in US & not likely to perform this side of the pond for a while yet so if Mephistopheles won't come to the mountain ...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Most of the time I listen to opera. Now and then I switch to classical music for a few days. Sometimes, but not very often, I might pop in a CD with Mika, Queen, Tom Waits or others. And I forgot jazz...I love jazz music (not all types of jazz though).


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

I respect Jazz musicians, because they are absolutely amazing.. Especially sax players.. they can make those things sound like solid gold.. It invokes a feeling of a smokey bar in downtown New Orleans.. Unfortunately, I am not a big fan of Jazz.. So if I do its usually a few Kenny G songs.. some Miles Davis and John Coltrane..


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

What deggial said. :lol:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

jrmcmichael said:


> One thing I love about the Toledo Opera is Jennifer Cresswell. Not only has she been in Toledo productions of Don Giovani and Carmen, but she is a product of the Toledo Opera Young Artists Program... She also hosts the Morning and Evening Classics on my classical radio station... She now serves as Artistic Director for the Education and Outreach department and specializes in transforming full-length, classic operas into 40-minute traveling shows for children.. And I think that is fantastic.. Kids need this. Its amazing, breathtaking, and just listening to an aria like "A Song to the Moon" (my personal favorite) by Dvorak will instantly change your mood. Unfortunately, I have never watched a full production of Rusalka , whether it be live on on blu ray, but if I can find a good version.. I will.


It IS amazing, how much hearing an opera piece you love can change everything immediately. And kind of strange, too, how many operas DON'T yet have a "definitive" version on DVD - the singers aren't getting better, either, it seems.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sabrina said:


> Most of the time I listen to opera. Now and then I switch to classical music for a few days. Sometimes, but not very often, I might pop in a CD with Mika, Queen, Tom Waits or others. And I forgot jazz...I love jazz music (not all types of jazz though).


Ah, Queen ... I actually think there are a LOT of opera lovers who also love Queen. It calls to us.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> It IS amazing, how much hearing an opera piece you love can change everything immediately. And kind of strange, too, how many operas DON'T yet have a "definitive" version on DVD - the singers aren't getting better, either, it seems.


I agree.. I do rather enjoy watching productions with Anna Netrebko in them.. I really like her, have all of her CD's, and even have a few of her Operas on Blu-Ray... It seems alot of people do not like her tho. I also like Kathryn Lewek. She is a wonderful younger singer and right now i believe she is working on "The Magic Flute"... Not sure where tho.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

jrmcmichael said:


> I agree.. I do rather enjoy watching productions with Anna Netrebko in them.. I really like her, have all of her CD's, and even have a few of her Operas on Blu-Ray... It seems alot of people do not like her tho.


I think a lot of people react to Netrebko's perceived character somewhat negatively. Not a huge disapproval, but there's a tinge of something in her that kind of turns people off a bit. Her voice in the past was quite remarkable, a very pure, light steely soprano with good power, but it has changed a lot lately. Last February it was much, much heavier and fruitier than in the past. At that time, she had some work to do to get control of it once again (intonation), but if she can manage that I think she will have a truly amazing instrument.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Thanks for the tip. At the moment the easiest & quickest is Manchester > Chicago > Toledo. But we shall see.


When I first read Greg's post, I thought that he was surely referring to an opera house in Spain, not northwest Ohio . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> When I first read Greg's post, I thought that he was surely referring to an opera house in Spain, not northwest Ohio . . .


I wish it was Toledo in Spain!!! Would be _slightly_ cheaper to get to.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

...not to mention a heck of a lot more fun. According to Wikipedia, Toledo, Ohio is a city well known for its industry, particularly in glass and auto assembly. Whee.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I must admit I'm pleasantly surprised to learn Toledo (Ohio) has an opera company, especially since Cleveland, their Ohio neighbor to east along the shore of Lake Erie, lost both of its professional opera companies in the 2000's. How did I miss this?


----------



## Hoffmann (Jun 10, 2013)

Forgive me, but Toledo is such a garden spot! I haven't been there in almost 40 years, but I have little doubt that it hasn't changed much - unless it's because it's less fun now than it was when I was in school.  I would hope there is some place more interesting and pleasant than Toledo, Ohio where Mr. Soloviov might also be singing. 

Anyway, my listening these days is almost entirely opera. I started out convinced only of the virtues of Wagner and German opera and turning up my nose at everything else (except the Czechs). Since I retired and have more time to listen - frequently on my iPod while taking long walks - I have rediscovered the wide wonderful world of opera, but especially Rossini.

My taste otherwise is heavy with Rolling Stones, Neil Young/CSN&Y/Buffalo Springfield/Byrds, etc, Eric Clapton, Pink Floyd, Jimi Hendrix, et al. I also am a big fan of jazz vocals - Dinah Washington, Ella Fitzgerald, Nancy Wilson and Johnny Hartman and, of course (aside from vocals), Miles Davis.

But, life is short and there are too many operas - so it's rare these days that I listen to anything else.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoffmann said:


> I have rediscovered the wide wonderful world of opera, but especially Rossini.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dinah Washington


a man of fine taste! :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoffmann said:


> Forgive me, but Toledo is such a garden spot! ... I would hope there is some place more interesting and pleasant than Toledo, Ohio where Mr. Soloviov might also be singing.


I'm not sure what 'garden spot' means but Mr Soloviov is based in Washington so at some stage he may well be singing at a venue near you.


----------



## Hoffmann (Jun 10, 2013)

I would say that you would have a better time in Washington than Toledo, in fact, you should come and visit Washington!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

He's in The Nose at The Met this fall ... probably not a part in which one will be able to appreciate his wonderful singing, unfortunately, due to the tunelessness of the music ... and what on earth does Toi Toi Toi mean?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ yes, but if the lady wants to see him _specifically_ as Mephistopheles... he might be *the* M for her, in which case The Nose just won't do.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> ^^ yes, but if the lady wants to see him _specifically_ as Mephistopheles... he might be *the* M for her, in which case The Nose just won't do.


Right, that's kind of what I meant ... if she was coming to hear him sing (well, what else), since The Nose is kind of tuneless, probably not best to see him in it!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

... a regie director _could_ stick Mephistopheles' role in The Nose - everybody wins!

I jest.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoffmann said:


> I would say that you would have a better time in Washington than Toledo, in fact, you should come and visit Washington!


I know. And I will. I need to get the maximum amount of B* for my buck though.

*bass


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> He's in The Nose at The Met this fall ... probably not a part in which one will be able to appreciate his wonderful singing, unfortunately, due to the tunelessness of the music ... and what on earth does Toi Toi Toi mean?


Yes I've thought of going but not sure it's enough B* for my buck

* see my reply to Hoffmann


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> ^^ yes, but if the lady wants to see him _specifically_ as Mephistopheles... he might be *the* M for her, in which case The Nose just won't do.


I really really really really want to see him sing _Le veau d'or_ live!!!!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I can see why! He is something, ain't he? Now, I"D like to see him as Dapertutto!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like you still have a few weekends this month to catch his Don Basilio in Central City - a cozy and well-regarded house in an old mining town about an hour into the mountains outside of Denver. Would be a good week to be out west: Aspen has got Joyce DiDonato in recital and Peter Grimes in concert, and Santa Fe opera has interesting offerings too. Apparently their La Donna del Lago with JDD is such a hot ticket they had to add an extra show. C'mon..how much can a last minute, peak of summer fare from London to Denver be?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

You are a bad man. :lol:


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Heh! In another life I would been an opera travel agent. I did just that Western grand tour several years ago and cobbled together five operas in three cities in seven days.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Cavaradossi said:


> Apparently their La Donna del Lago with JDD is such a hot ticket they had to add an extra show.


she coul've seen that here. And, yes, the audience was about as noisy and excited as for The Book of Mormon :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Looks like you still have a few weekends this month to catch his Don Basilio in Central City - a cozy and well-regarded house in an old mining town about an hour into the mountains outside of Denver. Would be a good week to be out west: Aspen has got Joyce DiDonato in recital and Peter Grimes in concert, and Santa Fe opera has interesting offerings too. Apparently their La Donna del Lago with JDD is such a hot ticket they had to add an extra show. C'mon..how much can a last minute, peak of summer fare from London to Denver be?


:lol: I wish!! If I win the lottery .....

Opening night was broadcast on the internet & I did get up at 03:30 UK time to listen to it. Well worth it to hear Grigory sing _La culunnia_ live.

You can hear it for yourself here. (Ignore the old photo, this _was_ from Central City)

What he said.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> As far as rap or hip/hop go, I've heard things I like and things I don't, but nothing compelling.


I've always liked Dr. Dre's Still Dre... brings back memories from another life, heh (in fact, from Brooklyn).


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

You LEFT BROOKLYN to go live elsewhere? :lol: I practically kissed the ground when I got back from SF ... of course, you don't want to ACTUALLY do that in Brooklyn, because they're not so careful with their dogs, here, but still ... it was a great relief to be back.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

never been to SF - is it that bad?!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh no, SF is ... huh ... I was going to say 'nice' but I don't think that really covers it. SF is by turns grotesque and wonderful, and Berkeley (where I stayed while I was there) somewhat less grotesque and more wonderful. I think the biggest difference is in the people, though - in Brooklyn my feeling is that everyone there is part of the big community known as Brooklyn. I don't get the impression that any such community exists in San Francisco, or Berkeley either. Of course I could be raving mad, too, so don't quote me.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

sospiro said:


> :lol: I wish!! If I win the lottery .....
> 
> Opening night was broadcast on the internet & I did get up at 03:30 UK time to listen to it. Well worth it to hear Grigory sing _La culunnia_ live.
> 
> ...


Now _that's_ a dedicated fan.

Yes, must be an ancient photo, he's still got hair!  BTW, he's got some priceless photos in his personal gallery: barechested with a bronze bustiered Renee Fleming, and out on the town with almost unrecognizably young Anna Netrebko.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Now _that's_ a dedicated fan.
> 
> Yes, must be an ancient photo, he's still got hair!  BTW, he's got some priceless photos in his personal gallery: barechested with a bronze bustiered Renee Fleming, and out on the town with almost unrecognizably young Anna Netrebko.


This is my favourite photo on his site, with John Adams. Love their expressions of mutual respect.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Some background here:

When I first got interested in opera, when I was 20 years old, I had no background in classical music, other than the fact that my mom and brother are musicians. I did (and still do) have a great love for Broadway musical theatre, and it was this interest that led, eventually, to my interest in opera.

I believe the fact that I came to opera via a theatre background influences the way I perceive it. Another thing is that my interest in opera was sparked through a couple of videotaped productions and the Metropolitan Opera radio broadcasts -- only after I'd had some experience with those two media did I begin listening to opera CDs. The point I'm trying to make is that my first operatic experiences were "live-performance" experiences. As a result, I came to think of opera as a "fun, spontaneous theatre experience," not unlike the ones I'd add in high school drama. Also, the first two operas I saw/heard on TV/radio _were_ "fun" -- they were Rossini comedies. I thought of them sort of as expanded, more musically diffucult versions of Broadway musical comedies. Then, when I heard RIGOLETTO, I was captivated by the story, as it immediately reminded me of Shakespearean tragedy. It helped too that the RIGOLETTO recording I heard was the Decca/Bonynge one of 1971, which has quite a "live, staged" atmosphere about it. It really captured my imagination.

Anyway -- to get back to the topic of this thread -- I still listen to Broadway musical cast albums, and I go see musicals when I can. My interest in instrumental, "classical" music is slowly developing and was sparked by my interest in opera.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

That Rigoletto is a great one, no doubt. Musicals periodically tempt me, but so far I haven't given in. I did see a Fiddler on the Roof in Lexington Kentucky, about thirty years ago, though, that I thought was wonderful at the time!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

moody said:


> I love music--but the vocal side is most important to me. Never have a narrow outlook drink it all in.


I surprised myself by how much I enjoy vocal classical music. I initially started listening to it as a "niche" of classical just to throw in a little variety, but I enjoy it as much as instrumental classical it turns out. Especially Mozart and Puccini operas, Mahler vocal symphonies, Schubert lieder etc.  Oh and how can I forget the amazing Brahms Requiem and Rachmaninoff Vespers!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sonata said:


> ...Mahler vocal symphonies, Schubert lieder etc.  Oh and how can I forget the amazing Brahms Requiem and Rachmaninoff Vespers!


Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow. I know this may sound ignorant, but I didn't know there existed people who ONLY listen to opera. I have a wide variety of taste, but I listen to opera everyday; it's an energy source for everything I do in a day. Here in the Deep South of the U.S. I'm the only person I know who listens to opera, so I felt overwhelmed with joy when I found this website. I hope I have the pleasure of meeting one of you someday. If we talk about nothing but opera, that will be fine with me.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In my case, I started to love music since I was a toddler, and my grandmother started to teach me how to play the piano. Classical music, but also popular songs, like the Spanish coplas or the French chansons that my mother sang to me.

Opera came in force a little bit later, when I was already a teenager. 

But to this day, I listen just about to any kind of music.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

marinasabina said:


> Wow. I know this may sound ignorant, but I didn't know there existed people who ONLY listen to opera. I have a wide variety of taste, but I listen to opera everyday; it's an energy source for everything I do in a day. Here in the Deep South of the U.S. I'm the only person I know who listens to opera, so I felt overwhelmed with joy when I found this website. I hope I have the pleasure of meeting one of you someday. If we talk about nothing but opera, that will be fine with me.


Good to meet you! I hope you spend some time around here and enjoy it ... actually I'm not as complete an opera fan as some, since over half the most popular operas aren't ones I want to listen to! Maybe you could tell us what your favorites are? (Me: Cosi fan tutte, lots of Bellini, lots of Verdi, Parsifal, Elisir - well, it goes on and on, actually... )


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I like classic rock, the blues (not only Chicago style blues, but also Delta blues like Sonny Boy Williamson II), tango, some popular music of the 60s and 80s, and little else aside from a whole lotta opera. Heck, I even like Enya.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Enya's cool ... I think ...


----------



## JayL (Aug 28, 2013)

Madrigals also for me in addition to opera. 

I still listen to Irish folk and Maritime music (Nova Scotia Canada!) particularly if someone hands me a mug of the foamy stuff.

I used to be a big fan of Scandinavian metal, power metal and Black Sabbath. But as I get older, that stuff has lost a lot of its appeal.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

classic rock ...................


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> Good to meet you! I hope you spend some time around here and enjoy it ... actually I'm not as complete an opera fan as some, since over half the most popular operas aren't ones I want to listen to! Maybe you could tell us what your favorites are? (Me: Cosi fan tutte, lots of Bellini, lots of Verdi, Parsifal, Elisir - well, it goes on and on, actually... )


I love absolutely everything by Monteverdi, Mozart, Verdi, Wagner, and Puccini. As for non-opera/classical music, I like jazz (especially Vince Guaraldi), big-band, doo-***, and classic rock (even after growing up with a dad and brother who play CCR and the Eagles to death).  I also love gypsy-flamenco, zumba, and any international dance/pop (WAAAY before Gangnam Style became a hit). ....um, pretty much anything.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

marinasabina said:


> Wow. I know this may sound ignorant, but I didn't know there existed people who ONLY listen to opera. I have a wide variety of taste, but I listen to opera everyday; it's an energy source for everything I do in a day. Here in the Deep South of the U.S. I'm the only person I know who listens to opera, so I felt overwhelmed with joy when I found this website. I hope I have the pleasure of meeting one of you someday. If we talk about nothing but opera, that will be fine with me.


Welcome to the forum!

I listen to opera every day & to the exclusion of every other type of music. I came late to opera but it has given me more joy than I could ever have imagined. And by joy I don't just mean some cerebral intellectual activity, although it sometimes is, I mean fun & excitement & making new friends.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

JayL said:


> Madrigals also for me in addition to opera.
> 
> I still listen to Irish folk and Maritime music (Nova Scotia Canada!) particularly if someone hands me a mug of the foamy stuff.
> 
> I used to be a big fan of Scandinavian metal, power metal and Black Sabbath. But as I get older, that stuff has lost a lot of its appeal.


Madrigals are kind of a guilty pleasure for me. I can't justify it in any way, but they kind of get to me. I don't listen to them at all any more, but the recollection is important to me...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

marinasabina said:


> I love absolutely everything by Monteverdi, Mozart, Verdi, Wagner, and Puccini. As for non-opera/classical music, I like jazz (especially Vince Guaraldi), big-band, doo-***, and classic rock (even after growing up with a dad and brother who play CCR and the Eagles to death).  I also love gypsy-flamenco, zumba, and any international dance/pop (WAAAY before Gangnam Style became a hit). ....um, pretty much anything.


Wide-ranging interests, indeed! Well, welcome again, and I hope you enjoy it here!


----------

